# Hilleberg Akto with footprint for sale



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

Hilleberg Akto with footprint for sale. Green color. This tent is in excellent condition and about 2 years old. Used for a total of below 10 nights. I lost one of the original stakes somewhere and replaced it with a similar stake from another brand. Ordering retail with tax and shipping will run you close to $570. I am asking $400.
Aaron
385-208-7142


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

Dropping to $375.


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

Sold pending funds...


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

sold, thanks for looking!


----------

